# Hannover und Anbindung



## fungo (5. März 2002)

Kennt jemand für den südlichen Regionsteil Hannover einen Cable-oder
sonstigen Anbieter?

Ich dreh nämlich bald durch, da DSL erst in über einem Jahr in mein
Städtchen kommt :-(


----------



## silence (6. März 2002)

Am Maschsee is DSL freigeschaltet!


----------



## fungo (7. März 2002)

aber in Springe noch lange nicht *heul*


----------



## Primate (26. April 2002)

Hast du´s nur bei den Oimeln von Teledoof versucht?

Falls ja, dann probiers mal bei Arcor.

Die T-Männer haben mir auch erzählt, das DSL in meiner Gegend erst in frühestens halben Jahr verfügbar seinen soll.
2 Tage später bei Arcor gewesen und nach 4 Wochen war ich Online!!!


----------

